# comb exposed to apivar



## dudelt (Mar 18, 2013)

The comb that was exposed to the Apivar should be in your broodnest. You do not convert brood bars to honey collection bars. Just keep using it in the brood area and you will be fine.


----------



## Delta Bay (Dec 4, 2009)

To add to dudelt's advice, you should remove the combs that will be harvest before applying the treatment. Other treatment options would be to use well timed brood breaks and if needed oxalic acid during the brood break. As well a formic treatment at the brood less period during the brood break can be useful. An IPM approach is the way you should be thinking and only use the harsher treatment when you have no other choice.
It would be a good plan to have at least 4 hives at hand so you can move from 1 to 4 colonies and back down to 1 if desired through divides and recombining.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

The active ingredient in Apivar is Amitraz. Once out of the strips it breaks down rapidly the 1/2 life is only a few days.

On a slightly different tack, if it was a reasonably strong TBH 2 strips would have been better. Mid brood nest as per the other post.


----------

